# Turbo Nozzle



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I fall in love with this tip every time I use it You can't beat this tip for 39 bucks at Home Depot. This tip blast off all the lose paint in seconds. saving me money and loving it.


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

Gabe, 
That tip is so sweet, I picked one up a few summers ago.
Jay


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

yup, I've had a few of them for a while now..I forgot how great they were since I haven't been doing the power washing.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

what is so good about them, compared to the normal red, yellow, white ones? I never seen or used that before.

Pat


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Is that like a whirly bird tip and what psi is it rated for?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

its a wide circular spray pattern it creates more of a patting rather than a blasting and with the circular motion the lose paint gets ripped off.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

You gotta have it. That's my go to tip.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> Is that like a whirly bird tip and what psi is it rated for?


 3000 psi, I use it on my 3900 with no problems


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> what is so good about them, compared to the normal red, yellow, white ones? I never seen or used that before.
> 
> Pat


Hey Pat, 
The cool thing about that tip is that its like the force of a zero tip that spins so you won't destroy what ever it is your cleaning. 
Jay


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ColorQuest said:


> Hey Pat,
> The cool thing about that tip is that its like the force of a zero tip that spins so you won't destroy what ever it is your cleaning.
> Jay


What is the model you guys are using, seems to be many different ones on ebay. HD has em for 65 bucks. 

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> What is the model you guys are using, seems to be many different ones on ebay. HD has em for 65 bucks.
> 
> Pat


 http://www.homedepot.com/buy/cleani...0-psi-pressure-washer-turbo-nozzle-78847.html


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

its 39 bucks on the shelf, at least that what I paid then


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> its 39 bucks on the shelf, at least that what I paid then


Sweet, saw one online there for 65 bucks so I figured I would check ebay. 

Thanks

Pat


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I've got a deck I'm about to start that is currently done in solid stain. The plan is to pressure wash to remove as much finish as possible, sand the whole thing, and apply two coats of solid latex stain. I've never used a turbo nozzle before, but do you think it would be a good fit for this application? I'm a little nervous about tearing up the wood, but I am going to be sanding later so this might be a good fit.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Since your using solid again, I would just wash it really good and sand all the failing spots really good and go from their, the turbo will create more work then needed imo


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

just gotta be careful, this tip will shred the wood if you get too close.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Turbo's are nothing more than a rotating zero tip nd are dangerous on wood surfaces. Stick with a flat tip on decks and wood.

ftw


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

mpminter said:


> I've got a deck I'm about to start that is currently done in solid stain. The plan is to pressure wash to remove as much finish as possible, sand the whole thing, and apply two coats of solid latex stain. I've never used a turbo nozzle before, but do you think it would be a good fit for this application? I'm a little nervous about tearing up the wood, but I am going to be sanding later so this might be a good fit.


Are you going to Peel Stop it too?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just bought this thing "thanks Gabe" was 34 bucks at HD. I had a cement porch that had some paint peeling pretty bad. First I tried the green/yellow normal tips and it worked ok. Then I switched to the red one and this worked also but both of these would have taken a long time to do the whole porch. Last I tried the one in the OP and it was by far the best. It took that chit right up.

Like Neps said, I would be a little worried about the damage this thing can do to soft woods. Well worth the money for sure and can save you time on many things.

Pat


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> Are you going to Peel Stop it too?


At this point I'm not planning on doing peel bond or peel stop. The deck is pretty beat up right now and the whole thing is going to need to be sanded no matter what, which is why I'm considering the Turbo. At this point the plan is to blast the crap out of it, set all the nails, sand the whole thing with 60 grit on my RO 150, RO 90, and possibly rent a U-Sand flooring sander. After that, two coats of SW Deckscapes on everything, rolled and back brushed.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Just bought this thing "thanks Gabe" was 34 bucks at HD. I had a cement porch that had some paint peeling pretty bad. First I tried the green/yellow normal tips and it worked ok. Then I switched to the red one and this worked also but both of these would have taken a long time to do the whole porch. Last I tried the one in the OP and it was by far the best. It took that chit right up.
> 
> Like Neps said, I would be a little worried about the damage this thing can do to soft woods. Well worth the money for sure and can save you time on many things.
> 
> Pat


It can be good on concrete bit it also cause more work if it is leaving swirls behind.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I use it on wood work all the time (for preping. for painting) never had a issue of ot shredding the wood. but i also turn down the pressure, even with it low it takes the paint right off. 

glad it worked for you.pat.


----------



## DB_1 (Oct 10, 2011)

I used this kind of tip to clean up some pavers and it seemed much more effective/efficient than the flat fan tips.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I video'ed my guy using it. 





 
here is after, wood is intact with no damage.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I video'ed my guy using it.
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip6pYpFRT64&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ...


Good to see you following RRP guidelines, and wearing eye protection.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

why would I need to follow rrp Regs on that surface?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> why would I need to follow rrp Regs on that surface?


Just messin with ya. Looks like a historic building.  Water and chips flying everywhere. Good videos. Can you add narration?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

not no more than of I were scraping which I do addtionally to power Washing. no mater WTF you do your gonna get chips on the ground. its all in clean up and storm water pollution protection. what you don't see it my straw wattles I have laid out to prevent the chips from running down with the water and if there were to be a rain storm. I clean up by raking and shop vacing the chip areas. it is not a historical building as it was built in the 80's and they are condos. 

but ya thanks,


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry Gabe but I have to strongly disagree with you on this one. I have several roto tips in the bag and 95% of all washes that is where they stay. 

A wise man once taught me not to use a pressure washer to remove paint from wood. Pressure washing wood is meant for washing, not stripping. You're probably stripping more than loose paint and once dry that wood will fur up and need to be sanded which also results in the acceleration of the woods life.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

that's cool NEPS I've never experienced what you claim, until then, the roti tip is on my extension. :jester:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I fall in love with this tip every time I use it You can't beat this tip for 39 bucks at Home Depot. This tip blast off all the lose paint in seconds. saving me money and loving it.


 Turbo Lover!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Turbo Lover!


----------



## EZ CLEAN (Aug 17, 2012)

I've been useing the H.D. turbo for 6 months now I'll agree that it is a good tip but use with care you can really do damage with it.works best for cement and siding.


----------

